# fallback rise. experiences?



## lynze_an

So this is the first time I've had a fallback rise. Dropped on 2 dpo, then right back up next day, even higher today (4 dpo)My question is does it mean anything? Is it common on pg charts or normal for pg or ovulation? Thanks in advance!


----------



## taylorxx

Can you post a link to your chart? Usually fallback rises happen 3-5 dpo. 2dpo seems a little early. Are you sure you didn't ovulate then? xxx


----------



## lynze_an

I can't do the link from my phone, but I also had + opk for 2 days then od the next day. Pretty sure about that and ff has my ch that day. My pre o temps never get above 97.6,, I had a dip of 97.3 (o day) then temp goes up to 98.0 (1 dpo) then next day back down to 97.6. Ever since, temps been going up (98.3 today 4 dpo)


----------



## taylorxx

Then maybe it was just an early fallback dip. I wouldnt worry about it :) xx


----------



## Hazybaby84

My temps do the same, 2 months in a row I have had fall back rises on 2dpo. Both cycles I have confirmed O and this cycle my chart is now possibly triphasic from 8dpo. X


----------



## mrsine

I read fallback rise is on 2DPO


----------



## lynze_an

Ok, thanks ladies, I had just not seen my chart do that before and was really hoping it was a good sign! Anyways, I'm 5 dpo today and keeping my fingers crossed. GL to you guys as well


----------



## B&LsMom

Did this cycle end up being your BFP cycle?? I seem to have a similar dip/rise--my chart is in my siggy--Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lynze_an

Aw seeing this thread takes me back :flower: Yes that was my bfp cycle and it was the only cycle that I had that dip after ovulation, very noticeable. Good luck to you!


----------



## B&LsMom

That gives me a small little piece of hope--thanks so much, and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. I plan to test in about 5 days so I have EVERYTHING crossed at this point LOL


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Blakesmom - did you end up with a BFP on the cycle with the fallback rise?

I am experiencing that this cycle and I am hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## xxclairexx

I have the same this month :D


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

xxclairexx said:


> I have the same this month :D

Mine is also on 2 DPO. Did you manually adjusted FF to give you crosshairs on CD 11?


----------



## B&LsMom

I did get my BFP that cycle--I'm 25 weeks today!!


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies, mind if I join to ask a question? :flower:

This is really interesting, I've never heard of a 'fallback rise' before - but would any of you mind looking at my chart? I was almost sure I'd O'd on CD14 (Clomid cycle), but then my temp fell way down on CD16. FF has given me a possible O day of CD16, but now reading about this 'fallback rise' thing, I'm not sure? It would correspond to 2DPO.

The other thing that makes me wonder is that the temperature on my chart that has an open dot was taken an hour earlier than usual (woke up early to fetch my parents from the airport) but even if it was a bit lower, it would still be creating a natural rising curve... see what I mean?

I have my 7dpo blood test scheduled for Monday, because Sunday would be 7dpo, but not sure if I should try and have it tomorrow instead? :wacko: How much of a difference do you think it would make if I did actually O slightly earlier and I get tested on 10dpo only?


----------



## xxclairexx

BamBamsMaMa said:


> xxclairexx said:
> 
> 
> I have the same this month :D
> 
> Mine is also on 2 DPO. Did you manually adjusted FF to give you crosshairs on CD 11?Click to expand...

I tuned it to use the monitor instead of temps for a few days.Changed it back to temps today and got my crosshairs :)


----------



## xxclairexx

LKPone said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join to ask a question? :flower:
> 
> This is really interesting, I've never heard of a 'fallback rise' before - but would any of you mind looking at my chart? I was almost sure I'd O'd on CD14 (Clomid cycle), but then my temp fell way down on CD16. FF has given me a possible O day of CD16, but now reading about this 'fallback rise' thing, I'm not sure? It would correspond to 2DPO.
> 
> The other thing that makes me wonder is that the temperature on my chart that has an open dot was taken an hour earlier than usual (woke up early to fetch my parents from the airport) but even if it was a bit lower, it would still be creating a natural rising curve... see what I mean?
> 
> I have my 7dpo blood test scheduled for Monday, because Sunday would be 7dpo, but not sure if I should try and have it tomorrow instead? :wacko: How much of a difference do you think it would make if I did actually O slightly earlier and I get tested on 10dpo only?

Im not really sure. What happens if you play about with the open dot temp? Does it change the ov day?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

On the day I had my fallback rise (2 DPO), FF removed my O predication date. The day after my fallback rise (3 DPO), I had a temp rise. FF automatically gave me my crosshairs back on the original 1 DPO, before my fallback rise. Sorry if it's a bit confusing. 

This is my first cycle experiencing a fallback rise. I have never even heard of it before this. Based on the 2 BFPs here, I am hoping I will get one too in in a week. Good luck ladies!


----------



## B&LsMom

FF ended up shift my crosshairs once also--but I was trying to "de-stress" a bit and was putting in my temps only every few days (recording them down just not entering them in). I thought I was out because my crosshairs weren't matching up with my + OPK's, but once FF readjusted, my temps and OPK's matched and my 2DPO dip did prove to be a good dip for me!! Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I had a temp drop this morning at 5 DPO. I have been feeling a bit crampy since yesterday. Good sign or bad sign?


----------



## B&LsMom

My chart is still in my Signature line. I did have a fairly big dip and 5 DPO and also at 7 DPO...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My dip isn't as drastic... still above the coverline. I have been crampy on and off since after O. Hmmmm...


----------



## tekkitten

Interesting thread! I think this is what I might be experiencing 3dpo. I usually take my temp at 11am (ha, late sleeper, I am a teacher and summer vacation is awesome ), but I took it this morning at 6am, then again at 9am. I'm not sure if its the time thats making it wonky, or if its a fallback rise. I'm hoping its the fallback option, or else this is going to be a frustrating charting month!


----------



## B&LsMom

I know change in time can cause a difference but I wouldn't think it would be THAT drastic...best of luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## 76sljamh

Any updates ladies?? I have experienced my first ever fallback rise...drastic temp dip (79.9 - to coverline 79.4) this morning @ 3dpo. I'm very hopeful this means something positive for me since I have never experienced it before. I have also been having cramps since yesterday morning & some sharp pains in my right side. Its possible I am 4dpo but FF has me ovulating Friday, to me it looks like Thursday. 

Sorry for rambling...just wondered how your tests turned out. Thanks for the help ladies! :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

I know a few of us did get BFP's from the fallback rise cycle--best of luck hun!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bfn for me when I had my fallback. :(


----------



## 76sljamh

That was a BFN cycle for me also. Apparently its just my normal as I had a 0.6 degree drop this morning @ 5dpo.


----------



## B&LsMom

Bummer--but at least with a few temping cycles under your belt now you know its your normal!!


----------



## tekkitten

Mine was BFN as well. It did take me a few cycles to figure out what was normal for me, and the fallback rise is normal


----------



## Cestamy83

Bump!

I had my first ever temp 2dpo this cycle.... unlike my past 3 months! Any thoughts anyone?:shrug:


----------



## redlemonade

This is really interesting. I had a massive dip, below my cover line at2dpo and was curious about that. Ever since my temps have been high but erratic with a huge dip again today at 13dpo. Pretty sure that means AF for me tomorrow. I'm kind of glad I didn't read that earlier in the cycle, with all those BFPs I probably would have gotten my hopes up :(

Pretty certain I'm out this cycle though. It looks like its not a sure thing but can be a good sign for others maybe? I'd be interested to hear what other people think...!


----------



## Cestamy83

Interesting indeed, isn't it? I love reading charts now, super interesting stuff! You're not out til af shows, you're still in the game :hugs:
PS I'd love to see your chart!


----------



## redlemonade

AF showed this afternoon :(

I'm on my phone so can't link my chart at the moment. I'll do it later though :) What dpo are you now?


----------



## redlemonade

Hey Cestamy83 here is a link to my chart with the dip at 2dpo https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-01-20


----------



## Cestamy83

Sorry to hear about af :( Another kick at the can, I guess. Still sucks... the old middle finger from mother nature. Grr.:hugs:


for some reason when I click on the chart mine comes up? Weird.. I'm 3dpo. My chart is in my siggy :)


----------



## redlemonade

Hmmm that's weird. How do you add your chart to your signature?


----------



## Cestamy83

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/homepage_module.php?action=GetCode#codes

Find out your personal address then click on the button that has picture of the world and a link when you're in the "reply" mode for messages on b&b. And pop it in... sorry if that doesn't make sense lol. I'm on my tablet and I can't take a screen shot :(


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks, I just googled and figured it out - hopefully it's there now!

EDIT: I see it worked now, LOL!


----------



## Cestamy83

Yayyyy! Goood work....wow, now I see what you mean about your 2dpo drop! I noticed there was a white circle around it, did you discard the temp?


----------



## redlemonade

Yeah it was a massive drop alright!! It really concerned me, I thought maybe I hadn't ovulated at all. There is a white circle because I was sleep-deprived the night before due to work stress/insomnia :(

Your chart is looking good!


----------



## Cestamy83

Awww, yes sleepless nights are crap! Nothing worse than that. My dh says I'm part cat, I could sleep all day if left uninterrupted... but the nights with no sleep, look out! Growl!

Thanks for the chart creep, I added you as a buddy so we can continue to creep each other haha :thumbup:


----------



## redlemonade

LOL I'm the opposite, I can't sleep during the day so unless I get a good night's sleep I'm screwed :)

You're my first b&b buddy, yay!


----------



## Cestamy83

Awww yay!!! B&b buddies! We can slowly descend into madness together! Hooray! :haha:


----------



## tsyhanka21

Hi Ladies, hope I can jump in here. we're using an opk and tested positive for ovulation on Saturday. we bd saturday and sunday and i had a bbt temp spike on Monday from 97.7 to 98.2 which i was pretty sure indicated ovulation. today, my bbt fell back to 97.7. I'm not sure what to think and wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this and gotten a BFP after this type of experience. This is the first I'm hearing of a fallback rise and am wondering if a BFP is possible. I've been crampy since last Thursday through Monday which is unusual, I don't think I've ever gotten cramps unless you count foot cramps. Today the cramps seemed to have subsided.


----------

